# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  A simple power strip is a generator?  video!

## devil21

Anybody have an explanation for this video?  I have never seen anything like this.

----------


## Working Poor

If this is for real wow. Notice that he is using a european strip though. If I am not mistaken they use dc current rather than ac current. I would dure like to try it.

----------


## RM918

He plugged the power strip INTO ITSELF! GENIUS! Why didn't we ever think of that? Totally legit.

----------


## Tod

Let's see him move the strip around...After all, we want to see the wiring coming in from below.

----------


## Flugel89

> Let's see him move the strip around...After all, we want to see the wiring coming in from below.


/Thread

----------


## Acala

Ugh.  PEOPLE!  This is a fraud!

----------


## buenijo

Those who believe this crap should wear a stupid sign.

----------


## roho76

People who believe this $#@!, vote.

----------


## dannno

> If this is for real wow. Notice that he is using a european strip though. If I am not mistaken they use dc current rather than ac current. I would dure like to try it.


Both use AC, US runs at 110 Volts, EU runs at 220 Volts

----------


## buenijo

> People who believe this $#@!, vote.


Yes, that does explain a lot.

----------


## devil21

So no explanation then?

Some commented that there may be an electrified coil nearby off camera that the power strip picks up radiant electricity from.

----------


## Schifference

This works awesome. The output is not nearly as much as the video claims. I made 8 of these and hooked them up in series and can run a 13watt compact light bulb.

----------


## Acala

> So no explanation then?
> 
> Some commented that there may be an electrified coil nearby off camera that the power strip picks up radiant electricity from.


You can see by the way it moves when he bumps it that it is connected underneath.

----------


## Dr.3D

> He plugged the power strip INTO ITSELF! GENIUS! Why didn't we ever think of that? Totally legit.


I did that when I was just a little kid, except I used an extension cord and thus didn't have any outlets to plug other stuff into.  But you just have to know the electricity was flowing down that cord.

I was never fast enough to do that with a water hose though.   The water leaked out so fast, I didn't have time to screw the ends together before I ran out of water.

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## XNavyNuke

> So no explanation then?
> 
> Some commented that there may be an electrified coil nearby off camera that the power strip picks up radiant electricity from.


Do you really want the explanation? My technical writings tend to get poo-poo'd. I'm not sure if enviro news and infowars have zero- point energy disciples on RPF.

XNN

----------


## angelatc

> Do you really want the explanation? My technical writings tend to get poo-poo'd. I'm not sure if enviro news and infowars have zero- point energy disciples on RPF.
> 
> XNN


No No No!  For everybody that poo poos your writings, 1000 others read them, don't understand them but believe you anyway!  Dude, we trust you to explain even if we're too dumb to understand it.

----------


## Working Poor

Regardless of if this works or not to me it seems like something this simple could actually work. Somebody is probably running their whole house on some kind of device that is cheap and easy to make but, they understand that they could get killed if they tried to sell it or share it with others.

----------


## green73

Die thread, die!

----------


## Schifference

Seriously this is so much simpler than my previous models. Originally I had a car battery hooked up to a generator that came off of a 1959 chevy Belair. A DC motor turned the generator and was gear reduced to require less energy than the motor requirements thus outputting extra power capable of running a simple DC light. This system is much simpler. I wish I had the capability to show my working models. Even though the output is minimal it is still free energy,.

----------


## devil21

> Die thread, die!


Well that's stupid.  What's the point of making misleading videos other than to prove you have no integrity.  Thanks for posting the explanation.

----------


## mrsat_98

> People who believe this $#@!, vote.


Even worse they breed.

----------


## Original_Intent

> Regardless of if this works or not to me it seems like something this simple could actually work. Somebody is probably running their whole house on some kind of device that is cheap and easy to make but, they understand that they could get killed if they tried to sell it or share it with others.


You, umm, don't understand electricity I take it.

----------


## angelatc

> Seriously this is so much simpler than my previous models. Originally I had a car battery hooked up to a generator that came off of a 1959 chevy Belair. A DC motor turned the generator and was gear reduced to require less energy than the motor requirements thus outputting extra power capable of running a simple DC light. This system is much simpler. I wish I had the capability to show my working models. Even though the output is minimal it is still free energy,.


Wait - are you saying that you developed perpetual motion? Never mind - I just saw the battery mentioned when I read it again.

----------


## Working Poor

> You, umm, don't understand electricity I take it.


Um maybe you did not actually understand what I wrote.

----------


## XNavyNuke

The illusionist lifts the cord at the beginning to show the viewer that there are no connections through the tile. Of course the scene is not continuous, so it is possible that the rest of the video uses a direct connection to a power source from the back of the strip through a hole in the tile. That would be the simplest approach but for the sake of explanation, lets say that is not the method chosen.

The second choice would be magnetic induction. Notice how between the first shot and the remaining video the power strip cord went from a disorganized mess to neatly coiled loop. This would be what is expected if he was making a secondary coil for an air core transformer. The primary coil would be beneath the tiles and energy would be transferred from the primary coil to the secondary coil through magnetic induction. The piezo striker is merely a prop. The transformer circuit would not be very efficient, but the only items that the viewer can be sure gets plugged into the circuit are an LED nightlight, a power supply with no load connected to it so its basically another LED, the LED in the rocker switch, and an incandescent lightbulb which is likley very low wattage (A WalMart brand incandescent for a nightlight is 4 watts). The cord to the heater leaves the screen so that part of the stunt is effectively worthless.

There's nothing novel about this approach. Any electrician that's worked in large buildings or ships where lengths of power cables run side-by-side for long distances knows that magnetic induction can build up lethal voltages on circuits that one would expect to be dead. The cables running in parallel to the dead circuit are still carrying current and create magnetic induction. That's why we check for voltage and use grounding straps where necessary to ensure that dead circuits remain that way while working on them.

http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/1...-from-thin-air

XNN

----------


## Acala

There is a strain of gullibility in the liberty movement that I find disturbing.  That a person can be skeptical of everything government says and does, on the one hand, and then, on the other hand, swallow whole the most obvious fabrications and frauds is really amazing to me.

----------


## jmdrake

Well here's something that should actually work.  (Harnessing electricity for free from radio waves).

----------


## Acala

> Well here's something that should actually work.  (Harnessing electricity for free from radio waves).


Sure.  That's how crystal radios work.  But the power is miniscule.  Although, if you lived close to a powerful transmitter and you built a big collector, it actually might harvest a useful amount of electricity.  But it makes me wonder what it does to your body to be swimming around in that emf all the time . . .

----------


## jmdrake

> Sure.  That's how crystal radios work.  But the power is miniscule.  Although, if you lived close to a powerful transmitter and you built a big collector, it actually might harvest a useful amount of electricity.  But it makes me wonder what it does to your body to be swimming around in that emf all the time . . .


I don't want to power my house with this.  Just my cell phone.  Imagine the convenience?  That said, they used to power telegraph lines with ambient energy.  And Telsa was working on transmitting energy (not just information) over the airwaves when Westinghouse pulled his funding.

----------


## Acala

> I don't want to power my house with this.  Just my cell phone.  Imagine the convenience?  That said, they used to power telegraph lines with ambient energy.  And Telsa was working on transmitting energy (not just information) over the airwaves when Westinghouse pulled his funding.


You could probably trickle charge a cell phone using energy from radio broadcasts if you were in an urban area.

You will have to enlighten me about telegraphs using "ambient energy".

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> He plugged the power strip INTO ITSELF! GENIUS! Why didn't we ever think of that? Totally legit.


Totally!

----------


## jmdrake

> You could probably trickle charge a cell phone using energy from radio broadcasts if you were in an urban area.
> 
> You will have to enlighten me about telegraphs using "ambient energy".


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth_battery

In this case the energy was flowing through the earth (telluric currents) as opposed to through the air.

----------


## Acala

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth_battery
> 
> In this case the energy was flowing through the earth (telluric currents) as opposed to through the air.


Ah, but that is just standard battery electrochemistry but using the earth as an electrolyte, not tapping into any unusual, or inexhaustable energy source (not that you said it was).

----------


## jmdrake

> Ah, but that is just standard battery electrochemistry but using the earth as an electrolyte, not tapping into any unusual, or inexhaustable energy source (not that you said it was).


Read again.  It works on both electochemical and electromagnetic flow (telluric currents) principles.  

_An Earth battery is a pair of electrodes made of two dissimilar metals, such as iron and copper, which are buried in the soil or immersed in the sea. Earth batteries act as water activated batteries and if the plates are sufficiently far apart, they can tap telluric currents. Earth batteries are sometimes referred to as Telluric power sources and Telluric generators._

Are telluric currents inexhaustible?  I don't think so.  I dunno.  Is the sun inexhaustible?  Eventually, but not for the foreseeable future.  Are telluric currents unusual?  Well...I'd never heard of them before I stumbled across earth batteries (forget where I did that).  But they seem to be well documented.  We're not talking about "perpetual motion ether" here if that's what you're getting at.  At this sounds like what Tesla was experimenting with.  Generate electricity by tapping into telluric currents then broadcast that energy for free over the air.  At least that's my current interpretation of his greatest work.

----------


## devil21

> There is a strain of gullibility in the liberty movement that I find disturbing.  That a person can be skeptical of everything government says and does, on the one hand, and then, on the other hand, swallow whole the most obvious fabrications and frauds is really amazing to me.


I don't know if this was directed at me in particular for posting the video but I didn't see anyone running out to buy a power strip to try it.  I guess it's pointless to post interesting things in the hope it sparks discussion.  /sarc

----------


## Acala

> Read again.  It works on both electochemical and electromagnetic flow (telluric currents) principles.  
> 
> _An Earth battery is a pair of electrodes made of two dissimilar metals, such as iron and copper, which are buried in the soil or immersed in the sea. Earth batteries act as water activated batteries and if the plates are sufficiently far apart, they can tap telluric currents. Earth batteries are sometimes referred to as Telluric power sources and Telluric generators._
> 
> Are telluric currents inexhaustible?  I don't think so.  I dunno.  Is the sun inexhaustible?  Eventually, but not for the foreseeable future.  Are telluric currents unusual?  Well...I'd never heard of them before I stumbled across earth batteries (forget where I did that).  But they seem to be well documented.  We're not talking about "perpetual motion ether" here if that's what you're getting at.  At this sounds like what Tesla was experimenting with.  Generate electricity by tapping into telluric currents then broadcast that energy for free over the air.  At least that's my current interpretation of his greatest work.


I guess I had better read more carefully.

I would say that is close enough to being inexhaustible for my purposes.  How much can be extracted?

----------


## Henry Rogue

Yeah and if you wrap Christmas lights around a Christmas tree and plug it into it's self, it will light up.

----------


## jbauer

> So no explanation then?
> 
> Some commented that there may be an electrified coil nearby off camera that the power strip picks up radiant electricity from.


What's there to explain?  He's got a wire fed into the bottom of the strip.  Notice he's feeding the "spark" into the ground wire on the strip.  Feeding it into the ground wouldn't do anything in terms of lighting things up.  The ground by definition is where the electrons would "travel" to completing the circuit which provides the current needed to power something.  

The only thing for "free" anymore is Obamaphones.  Didn't you hear the loud lady in Ohio tell the reporter about her free Obamaphone?

----------


## jbauer

> Regardless of if this works or not to me it seems like something this simple could actually work. Somebody is probably running their whole house on some kind of device that is cheap and easy to make but, they understand that they could get killed if they tried to sell it or share it with others.


mmmhhh

You should check out Ebay, there's probably someone selling a thousand piece lot of power strips.....let us all know how the shipping works out for you.

----------


## FindLiberty

> Yeah and if you wrap Christmas lights around a Christmas tree and plug it into it's self, it will light up.


Come one now, that's not really "FREE" energy at all.  That tree is actually being powered by the true spirit of X-mas!

Now here's a (YouTube?) devil of an idea that just popped into my head: Try running a pair of blue LEDs powered by a Jack O'Lantern that has been fitted with an external 1900 box containing a duplex outlet! A short "AC" power cord is plugged into those outlets and wired directly to the LEDs! The power is actually coming from the Zinc and Copper mounting screws (insulated from the 1900 box of course) that are threaded right into the pumpkin! This would be an interesting way to demonstrate an oxidation-reduction chemical reaction* to produce electrical power! It might be necessary to isolate (and suspend) a couple chunks of pumpkin wired in series to get the voltage up high enough to power the LEDs; a couple of these strips could be carefully hidden behind the 1900 box.

*OK, maybe a lemon would work better. Put 'em inside the pumpkin, wired like this:





Is that enough proof that I'm REALLY a crazy mad scientist at heart? 

OK then, try collecting thousands of old smoke detectors in order to get enough 
Americium gathered together in order to build one of these:

 

Am-242m (Americium) Battery  http://web.bgu.ac.il/NR/rdonlyres/10...ryforSpace.pdf

Just put the sledge hammer down and wash your hands, I was just kidding about the smoke detectors!

Next, go find a few thermocouples and large hunk of plutonium.... 




> There is a strain of gullibility in the liberty movement that I find disturbing.  That a person can be skeptical of everything government says and does, on the one hand, and then, on the other hand, swallow whole the most obvious fabrications and frauds is really amazing to me.

----------

